# official guess the first day of ice in se michigan contest



## 1buckeye (Feb 11, 2010)

12-20-12


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

12/22/2012


----------



## Bangins (Jan 15, 2012)

I hate to say it but 1-13-13

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

1-13-2014

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

12/14/2012


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

Here's to optomism and a good, long ice fishing season for all 11/27/2012


----------



## Captain Happy (Mar 17, 2002)

Jan 8 2013


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Outdoor2daCore said:


> Here's to optomism and a good, long ice fishing season for all 11/27/2012



i am hoping too that why i have some fun now lol's can't wait for that first tip of fish of the season. cause it has been a long time. hope your prediction comes true and were on the ice by then.


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

12/21/12


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

11/28/12


----------



## Steve_D (Mar 8, 2011)

01/12/2013


----------



## blittle913 (Feb 21, 2007)

1-9-12

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

12/20/12

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## zechmeister (Jan 25, 2011)

1-2-2013

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## redbeard (Mar 12, 2003)

12-13-12

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ryanmolnar55 (Jul 13, 2011)

01/06/2013


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

01/8/2013


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

01/04/2013


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

11/27/2012

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bangins (Jan 15, 2012)

Some of you boys are dreamers lol, bring on the ice!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

